# Vote For Next Wip Project-aurora



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Please place your vote on which model you would like to see a WIP.Voting poll will be open for 12 days, I thought this would be fun.If this works out, I will do this again with other Aurora kits.
Thanks for your votes.
randy

The Frog










The Vampire


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Jesse James










Gladiator










Iwo Jima











D'Artagnan


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Jesse James, please.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Looks like The Gladiator is doing some serious Frog Giggin'. :devil:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Actually I am surprise that the gladiator is in the lead.

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

D'artagnan!!!!!

RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love 'em all, but I voted for FROGGIE!!!!

Chris.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Keep in mind, the poll is for which model is NEXT.
I'm hoping Randy will eventually show us how he does them ALL!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I voted for the Gladiator, but after seeing a "good" pic of the Vampire, ( 1st one I think I've seen) I'm leaning towards that. Heck, I like em all! That Vampire has some nice details.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> Keep in mind, the poll is for which model is NEXT.
> I'm hoping Randy will eventually show us how he does them ALL!!


 I, too, expect to see them ALL! HELL, I DEMAND IT!!!!!!!!


Wayne


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I went with the Vampire kit too! I know Randy will get to ALL of these eventually!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We've all got our personal favourites, but they've ALL got votes.... yeah Randy- you should do 'em all! With the varied subjects and bases, you'd cover almost every technique there is! 

Chris.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

What is a WIP?


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

WIP = Work In Progress (or something along those lines)

BTW my votes for the frog

Scott.


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 26, 2009)

Gladiator, 
Jesse James, 
Vampire.
In that order.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...cool kits...I'd like to see both Castle Creatures done :thumbsup: The Vampire and/or the Frog...but whatever the outcome I know we're in for a treat
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I will build and paint these kits all up, but this is just a tip of the iceberg, I have alot more Aurora kits to build and paint my goal is to get them all done before I am too old to model, knock on styrene.
here is what i have left to do besides these above- 21 more kits.Lol

Captain america

Captain Kidd

Superman

Spiderman

Lis robot

lis 418

odd job

james bond

astronaunt

wolfmans wagon

Black, blue and silver knight

Another Apache Warrior

cougar and fawn

big horn sheep

indian chief

chinese manderin and girl

george washington-started to be finish

Dick tracy

Alfafa Whoziss

So I have lots yet to build and paint for at least 7 years lol


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

"Another" Apache Warrior? Another?

I really must try harder to find one!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Auroranut said:


> yeah Randy- you should do 'em all! With the varied subjects and bases, you'd cover almost every technique there is!
> 
> Chris.


 
Buzz should do them all, all at the SAME TIME. Now that would be a seminar!:hat:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> "Another" Apache Warrior? Another?
> 
> I really must try harder to find one!


Most of the rare kits like the warrior, frog and Vampire I got 10 years ago on ebay and at toy shows, ebay is sort of dried up on rare aurora figure kits, they seem to appear at tax time, lol, to be honest I havent bought a rare kit in a long time, i am happy what I have right now.
I do need Tarzan,Penguin, Captain action, Mad professionals.
Now back to the robin......later.

randy


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good luck with your search for the mad professionals Randy!!:drunk:
At least you're in the right country for 'em.....
As for having ANOTHER Warrior, that's just greedy!! If you just send the kit to me, we'll talk no more about it.......

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> Good luck with your search for the mad professionals Randy!!:drunk:
> At least you're in the right country for 'em.....
> As for having ANOTHER Warrior, that's just greedy!! If you just send the kit to me, we'll talk no more about it.......
> 
> Chris.


LOL actually the lastest one was a paint bomb but not assembled, as I look at my latest warrior, I see room for improvment, in areas,epecially on the horse patterns.But I am not ready to do another warrior just yet, actually I had the mad doctor, got it from quebec, restored it, then again i sold it, had a offer I couldnt refuse , knowing that I will never get the other 2, I may have pics of mad doctor some where, i paid stupid money for the paint bomb built up.
I dont sell anything now, because these kits are gettting scarce as the years pass on by.Oh yeah I need the sport kits lol.
Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Up until about a year-and-a-half ago, I was having a good run of luck getting hold of the Famous Fighters kits, though Apache Warrior and Jesse James eluded me; I found both Gladiators (1960's diorama bases), the Crusader, the Viking, Green Beret, Blackbeard (already had Capt. Kidd from the warehouse find), Confederate Raider, chrome-plated Gold Knight, and Hercules with some parts missing. Since then, nothing!

People tend to argue as to which was the best decade for Aurora - the 1960's with the longbox monsters, or the 1970's with the Glow monsters. I'm tempted to think the best decade was the 1950's, with the 1/8 scale Famous Fighters.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I like the 50's and 60'S longbox kits also, the knights,viking, the raider, the indian cheif, guys and dolls, and the warrior are extremely detailed, yes some models have wooden poses, because they are suppose to be wax museum pieces.The Indian cheif is a painters dream, lots of fine details.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

My vote is for Jesse James with Iwo Jima running a very close second.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Almost any Aurora figure kit looks great when built properly and painted nicely, even the Sailor kit.

Randy


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

buzzconroy said:


> Almost any Aurora figure kit looks great when built properly and painted nicely, even the Sailor kit.
> 
> Randy


Amen to that!

I voted for Jesse James, I don't recall ever seeing one done up nice.

And we all know that "Buzzconroy" does 'em up nice!

Thanks for giving us a say so on this Randy!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I better make sure I have gladiator colors.....lol

Randy


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Being a monsterfreak, I had to go with the Vampire.
Second place would be the Musketeer.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess if someone would want Moebius to issue one of these kits,The Apache Warrior would be number one.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Iwo Jima - seems to have the most possibilities for the neatest little paint variations and details Buzz is already master of.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Jesse is a good one also, lots of added detailing, 5 0'clock shadow, dusty dirty clothes, sand dirt base,worn rifle, rattlesnake, and dead tree stump remember my real califorina dirt from Sinbad?

Musketeer-lame pose but great details- light reflection on right side of figure and base- other words complex painting will give this underrated model punch.

Randy


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I had to vote for Iwo Jima. I had the kit many years ago and never finished it, finally put it on ebay. I'd love to see what Randy can do with it.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Mr Buzzconroy:

You're making them all sound good! Can we consider changing our vote?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dont forget to vote, its all over this Saturday.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Looks like I will be doing the gladiator, after Robin.

Randy


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

You know how you can sometimes forget what models you had as a kid. I had done this until I saw a picture of the Gladiator with the trident and lion. I remember now having it and trying to build it with little success. Probably with the glue. Anyway, I want another chance to build this one and that is why it has my vote.

Hooty


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I voted for Jesse James, but The Lone Ranger or Tonto would've gotten my top votes.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hooty said:


> You know how you can sometimes forget what models you had as a kid. I had done this until I saw a picture of the Gladiator with the trident and lion. I remember now having it and trying to build it with little success. Probably with the glue. Anyway, I want another chance to build this one and that is why it has my vote.
> 
> Hooty


One of the most challenging painting elements on this kit is the lion's head in the cage. It's sculpted sort of "bas-relief" with a bit of "forced perspective" as well. I particularly want to see how Randy handles that aspect of the kit.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Seaview said:


> I voted for Jesse James, but The Lone Ranger or Tonto would've gotten my top votes.


They are already done.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Voting is up this afternoon.

Randy


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

OH YEA mine is for the vamp but any and all would be great from a start to a finish would be even better with the prep included


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Prep will be included.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

My mistake voting is over on monday afternoon.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Voting is over today in a few hours.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for voting all, the gladiator is next after Robin, I will include some wips if there interest.

Randy


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Rats! My preference finished third.

Oh well, seeing you work up any Aurora kit is well worth while!

Oh, and by the way the Robin WIP is coming along great, I've been enjoying the progress shots and tips.

Thanks again for doing this Randy!

You're a good egg.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Gladiator WIPs are goooood.............  

RK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Gladiator WIPs are goooood.............
> 
> RK


Why, they're even better than airplane WIPS, Joey!


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks for voting all, the gladiator is next after Robin, I will include some wips if there interest.
> 
> Randy



Awesome, I was never a figure guy until I started seeing some of the awesome builds of the old aurora kits. Looking forward to the gladiator.

Any chance you'll be doing (or have done) any of the native american figures?


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

buzzconroy said:


> I will include some wips if there interest.
> 
> Randy


There's always huge interest in WIPs Randy. Is the Gladiator a built-up you have to strip down, or was it unbuilt? Haven't seen one of these since the late 1960s.

Glenn


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

GlennME said:


> There's always huge interest in WIPs Randy. Is the Gladiator a built-up you have to strip down, or was it unbuilt? Haven't seen one of these since the late 1960s.
> 
> Glenn


Its in a box, I started to assembly it, there is a pic of it on page 1 of this thread.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

compucrap said:


> Awesome, I was never a figure guy until I started seeing some of the awesome builds of the old aurora kits. Looking forward to the gladiator.
> 
> Any chance you'll be doing (or have done) any of the native american figures?


Yes I will be doing the Indian Chief maybe in mid winter, I did the Apache Warrior 2 years ago, here is a pic of it.

Randy


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

my vote for showing the prep work i seam ( lol) to be stuck on that aspect of seam filling and glue and how to use what glue hope you can add that hell id take a wip from the time you crack the kit opem ( lol ) rob


----------

